# Mac Mini service manual link



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Here's a link to what appears to be a service manual...


http://www.kevinrose.com/mini/mac_mini.pdf


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice manual...Especially love the look and size of the motherboard battery. (Not)
(I don't like all the tape that is involved in this thing either, I'm wondering if
Apple is going to start selling rolls of tape as an accessory for the Mac Mini now)

Dave


----------



## Cube Guy (Feb 1, 2004)

Actually the kapton tape as it is called, is listed under the Mac mini parts lookup. This tape is used on iBooks and Titanium but seems to be utilized quite a bit in the mini. In fact, it pretty much holds the Airport card to the mezzanine board.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Good Find, WOW it looks like it will be a piece of cake to upgrade the optical drive and the Hard drive afterall. 

Laterz


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

That was a fun read. (Yeah, I'm a geek.) I wonder if anyone knows where I could find a similar manual for a G4 Powermac MDD, or an iBook G4 12"...

What got me in there wasn't about the tape (I've seen a lot of tape in a lot of electronics)... it was the special purpose tools on page 4:

You can order an Apple Putty Knife, part number 922-6761. 
The Black Stick (part 922-5065) is only slightly less amusing, I think.

Personally, I would only order my putty knives from Apple, if they had the Apple logo moulded into them. 

-Stephanie


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

I would also like the service manual for PowerBooks (17", or others)... If anyone has a link, would be nice... thanks.


----------

